# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Bashkëpatriotët e mi në botë >  Per te gjithe rrushat ne NJ-USA

## Simply_the_Best

Kjo teme eshte ne vazhdim te asaj qe sapo u mbyll. ne ktu ne nj jemi llapazana te medhej dhe nuk na del ne tem...pranaj muhabeti vazhdon dhe do te vazhdoj...beni qef  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Simply_the_Best

muhabeti vazhdon...
sweet_babe si je ti ylli...une jam mir po dhe againstallodds...don te me fusi ne rruge te zotit...lol  :pa dhembe:  anyway keep this place rollin..
ju dua shume pacim  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## AgainstAllOdds

S'up Jerzey  :buzeqeshje: 
Po bie shi sot dhe jam gati ta kthej dhimbjen qe shkakton ky mot i keq ne force konjako-whiskey-pirese  :ngerdheshje: 
A quick hello kesaj thyerses se filxhanave ma siper  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Simply_the_Best

> S'up Jerzey 
> Po bie shi sot dhe jam gati ta kthej dhimbjen qe shkakton ky mot i keq ne force konjako-whiskey-pirese 
> A quick hello kesaj thyerses se filxhanave ma siper


hello to you too hun

----------


## AgainstAllOdds

Ho mer New Jersey se rate ne qetesi  :perqeshje: 
Kush do shkoje ne NY per feste flamuri kete jave ? Kam nja dy bileta teper qe po ja shes me gjysem cmimi  :ngerdheshje: (100 $ copa..loool) per festen qe organizohet te premten ne Bronx !
Nder te tjera , ka edhe mish qengji te skuqur ne hell  :pa dhembe:

----------


## sweet_babe

*Simply da Best luv u too hon   

Une mile mile kam qene....si keni qene ju te tjeret....

Againsto yeah i noe....kjo koha na ben si te zymte  po cte besh
kur u ndane kaq na rrane... (kujdes ne uiskin ti se sje as guud driver )

Nejse ju pelshendes te gjitheve e ja kalofshi sa me mire per 
  ~*ThanksGiving*~   *

----------


## AgainstAllOdds

pssttttttt mos ma permend driving se ka 3 jave qe s'kam marre gjobe  :ngerdheshje: 
Happy thanksgiving to you too Sweet babe , dhe mos ha shume mish bibe neser se kush shkon neper gym-e pastaj per te ulur tulat  :ngerdheshje:  :shkelje syri:

----------


## sweet_babe

*ohh nah dont u worry....se ve ne goje mishin e kaposhit
too dry...me keputet ndonje dhembe e ku te mbytem pastaj
kushotjne $$$$ a lot dhembet ketej*

----------


## Simply_the_Best

hey ylla
si ja kalute kete fundjave??hey shkoj ndonjeri prej jush tek ato mbremjet shqipetare???une shkova dhe ja kalova shume kendshem
muahhh te gjithve

----------


## AgainstAllOdds

yo s'up  :ngerdheshje: 
Un isha ne mbremjen e flamurit qe u be ne Eastwood Manor ne Bronx te premten ne darke...nice nice lol
Kengetar ishin Merita Halili , Elton Deda ( qe na vuri ne gjume lol :perqeshje: ) dhe nji kosovar qe ja kam harru emrin tashi..!
Ambjent i bukur me njerez te bukur  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## PINK

S'up Jersey  :buzeqeshje: 

care behet keshtu bre pipel .. ohhh baby it's cold outside  :ngerdheshje: 
shumme shumme ftohte sot .. te bie hunda ne toke .. kujdes he lol

sapo erdha qe nga jashte ... as xhamat nuk ulen ose ngrihen ... kane ngrire te shkretat lol 

stei uorm  pipell today .. dhe mos e hapni deren se ju ha ujku (tha mama dhia kecave .. dhe se kishte keq jo ) lolol 

by the way ... Merry Christmas  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Xemlo

Po fiq jo nga njujorku e jo nga usa lejohen....Se rrusha e shof qe te myskan mo

----------


## AgainstAllOdds

Brrr freaking freezing .. :ngerdheshje: 
Temperatura para gjyse ore ishte 11 degres ose -12 grade celcius !
Dimri u ul kembe kryq ne New Jersey.. :ngerdheshje: 
S'na ra as bore..krejt pak lol :perqeshje:

----------


## PINK

patjeter Xemlo .. fiq , rrusha , domate .. te gjitha/e pranohen  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## sweet_babe

*Shume i heshtur jerzey... mire qe shtet eshte kot
po paskan rrene dhe njerezit ne qetesi....

Wake up peeps and tell us how u all doing*

----------


## ~BoOtYlIcIoUs~

jerzeyyyyyyyyyyyy  muaqzzzz te gjitheve un sjam ne jerzey po do doja te ishim te benim qef atje bashk me sweet babe

----------


## AgainstAllOdds

S'up Jersey , ju vuri bora ne qetesi apo i keni frike dritat qysh se hyri dimri zyrtarisht ? :ngerdheshje: 
Duhet me i ba Bayos nje pashaportizimin knej ka NJ se ta mbush temen me postime ai , llafazon i madh  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Leila

Tema jone eshte per cilesi, jo per sasi. Keshtu qe lere Bayon ne NY se eshte mire atje.  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## sweet_babe

*Hiii guys!!! Si ju kam? Shpia ime? Familja? Kalamojt 

AAO ehhh aman cke me boren ti.. do bej punen e vet gjithe kete dimer
muahhhzzz yvi... kujdes e kur drive ti se mos na shtyp *

----------


## AgainstAllOdds

lol
Nuk i shtyp yvat me makine un se jane si shpirt dhe eshte gjynah .. :shkelje syri:

----------

